# Why is this forum so dead



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Where are all the spurs fans? Nobody has been posting anything lately.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The playoffs have started so I've been posting on other forums like the playoff forums. Plus there aren't many Spurs fans here to begin with unfortunately.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Last off-season I was extrememly active here, I'll try and do it this year again to and hopefully into the season.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

since when did saint baller like the spurs?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> since when did saint baller like the spurs?


after the Mavs got spanked.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Isn't it a forgone conclusion that the Spurs will win it this year ('03,'05,'07)? 

Maybe that takes all the drama out of it...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

xray said:


> Isn't it a forgone conclusion that the Spurs will win it this year ('03,'05,'07)?
> 
> Maybe that takes all the drama out of it...


The trend must continue!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

last year we had a brief spike in activity when roc stepped down and the forum didnt have a mod.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Where's Koko?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

koko is ballscientist


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

it's probably dead because most of the favorite teams of the majority of posters are already out of the playoff picture...nothing to talk about besides the oden vs. durant draft threads...probably pick back up after the draft...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> koko is ballscientist


Nor funny :nonono: 

hi is MDIZZ


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Nor funny :nonono:
> 
> hi is MDIZZ


BOOO

ez is amareca


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> BOOO
> 
> ez is amareca


Ouch! right in the heart, hi. Right in the heart! :sour:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We're in a rebuilding stage. We have some young talent in hi im new but he needs to work on his ball control. Ezealen can stretch the defense with his 3PT shooting and some people might consider him a dirty poster. Unfortunately, we gave Pimped Out a contract extension even though he is sucking up all our cap space. KokoTheMonkey finally retired last season after he turned 64. Oh, and streetballa-ATL is a flopper.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> We're in a rebuilding stage. We have some young talent in hi im new but he needs to work on his ball control. Ezealen can stretch the defense with his 3PT shooting and some people might consider him a dirty poster. Unfortunately, we gave Pimped Out a contract extension even though he is sucking up all our cap space. KokoTheMonkey finally retired last season after he turned 64. Oh, and streetballa-ATL is a flopper.


 signing me to a contract extension was a bad move. now that i got my money, i'm tanking and forcing a trade as soon as the oppurtunity arises.

i'm going vince carter on y'all


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> We're in a rebuilding stage. We have some young talent in hi im new but he needs to work on his ball control. Ezealen can stretch the defense with his 3PT shooting and some people might consider him a dirty poster. Unfortunately, we gave Pimped Out a contract extension even though he is sucking up all our cap space. KokoTheMonkey finally retired last season after he turned 64. Oh, and streetballa-ATL is a flopper.


ahaa :lol:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> We're in a rebuilding stage. We have some young talent in hi im new but he needs to work on his ball control. Ezealen can stretch the defense with his 3PT shooting and some people might consider him a dirty poster. Unfortunately, we gave Pimped Out a contract extension even though he is sucking up all our cap space. KokoTheMonkey finally retired last season after he turned 64. Oh, and streetballa-ATL is a flopper.


:rofl:

A dirty poster? Do I undercut other members while they're posting?

BTW, I didn't like the re-signing of Pimped Out after he left us for a 10 day contract with Denver. Also, I hear Dallas dropped Saint Baller. We should look into signing him:biggrin:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, dude people have lives too. Climate has a lot to do with it too. San Antonio's a warm weather place, like L.A., so people are outdoors doing stuff more often than just sitting at the computer in cold weather places like New York, Toronto etc.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Actually, koberules, like me and hi are the only spurs fans on this forum who actually live in S.A. Also, it's been off and on storms the last couple of weeks. Not much sun.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Actually, koberules, like me and hi are the only spurs fans on this forum who actually live in S.A. Also, it's been off and on storms the last couple of weeks. Not much sun.


yep, but you gotta love the rain


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Actually, koberules, like me and hi are the only spurs fans on this forum who actually live in S.A. Also, it's been off and on storms the last couple of weeks. Not much sun.


..................

I'm extremely disappointed in you ez.:thumbdown: Time for the NBDL for you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> ..................
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed in you ez.:thumbdown: Time for the NBDL for you.


What did I do? No cheap, dirty jabs in my post? Maybe I should have made fun of his grammar and spelling :biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Well, dude people have lives too. Climate has a lot to do with it too. San Antonio's a warm weather place, like L.A., so people are outdoors doing stuff more often than just sitting at the computer in cold weather places like New York, Toronto etc.


So what's wrong with spending an hour online per day? Just an hour. I can't really blame on their lifestyles. I have a life, too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> What did I do? No cheap, dirty jabs in my post? Maybe I should have made fun of his grammar and spelling :biggrin:


you didnt list lineofire for the guys that live in SA.

ive been online a lot in the past week because its finals week and this is what i do instead of study


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> you didnt list lineofire for the guys that live in SA.


Oops, my bad. I thought I was slacking on my dirty posting:biggrin:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> you didnt list lineofire for the guys that live in SA.
> 
> ive been online a lot in the past week because its finals week and this is what i do instead of study


LOL, i do the same man


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

ezealen said:


> What did I do? No cheap, dirty jabs in my post? Maybe I should have made fun of his grammar and spelling :biggrin:


*Right, because your own grammar is just absolutely spectacular.* I was speaking merely in terms of generality. No, I don't have time to read the daily San Antonio weather reports (especially if I live half way across the country).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> *Right, because your own grammar is just absolutely spectacular.* I was speaking merely in terms of generality. No, I don't have time to read the daily San Antonio weather reports (especially if I live half way across the country).


I wasn't saying there was something wrong with your grammar, but they always get on me for being a grammar nazi. That's why I thought he was dissapointed- cause I didn't make fun of you.

And I have no idea what you're trying to prove with the second part of your post.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I wasn't saying there was something wrong with your grammar, but they always get on me for being a grammar nazi. That's why I thought he was dissapointed- cause I didn't make fun of you.
> 
> And I have no idea what you're trying to prove with the second part of your post.


mAn sen ontonio iz sOoOoO koool. use is suk at grammer yo, i iz da bestest.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> mAn sen ontonio iz sOoOoO koool. use is suk at grammer yo, i iz da bestest.


..


ezealen said:


> Nor funny :nonono:
> 
> hi is MDIZZ


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

hi im new said:


> mAn sen ontonio iz sOoOoO koool. use is suk at grammer yo, i iz da bestest.


...............ok then


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

dont hate me cuz you aint me


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, hate em cause he ain't funny.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the forum is so dead b/c theres no koko and theroc.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Who's theroc?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Who's theroc?


lmao... you havent heard? Hes a previous mod and pretty much a legend.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

too bad he was banned becuase he talked a lot of ****


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> too bad he was banned becuase he talked a lot of ****


huh I was never banned? Or are you kidding lol


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

if the spurs get eliminated in the playoffs, my goal is to get banned :biggrin:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> huh I was never banned? Or are you kidding lol


lol i keed


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> if the spurs get eliminated in the playoffs, my goal is to get banned :biggrin:


I could have made it possible if I were still in control of the forum instead of the evil pimped out and line of fire...


----------

